# Help!!



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all, 
I've joined this forum specifically for help. A few months ago I bought a 20l fluval chi tank (I've since found out it was not the greatest option...)
The tank came with 2 goldfish but they soon got boring. I gave them to a family friend who has ponds/aquariums etc where I know they'll be cared for. Anyway, I replaced them with 5 Yamato Shrimp and 4 cherry shrimp. Evrything was fine for weeks/months until early this week I decided to expand my collection. I bought ten cherries on ebay. I went to collect, but it was from someone who had been overrun with them in her tank. I was expecting a pet store. She seemed to know what she was talking about, had several aquariums and all that. I got ten off her and introduced them to my tank. I only have artificial plants, and my water was crystal clear. Since putting the newbies in my water has a slight green tint, there is green growing around my filter and since coming in from work I have noticed several of the new shrimp are almost lifeless. I'm terrified of losing them, please help!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

first: what are your water levels(ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates)? and what is your water change schedule? 
Do you have lights on this aquarium? if so what kind and how long do you keep the lights on per day? I could be mistaken, but shrimp actually don't normally mind algae.


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a clue on levels, don't have a test kit. I was doing between 30 and 50 % every weekend. Plus adding prime which provides slime coat, nutrafin cycle, and nutrafin aquaplus. I dont know if I've just done something stupid, but I've just done a 90% change. I panicked. Also, I use oxygen tablets


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, yeah. Lights. Just have the standard tank leds. They're on from 7 until about 9.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you acclimate the shrimp? Did you ask what the water parameters were before you got them? Shrimp can be very sensitive to changes in kh/gh/ph/TDS/temp and probably one or two other things. The good thing is they are Neos so you may have a chance.

You still need to go and ask that person what the values were for their previous tank.

The green water sounds like an algae bloom. And you should leave the light on for no more than about 8-10hrs. If you are not in the house/awake to look at them, why have the light on?


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll message her on ebay now. Yeah, I acclimatised them first. I was under the impression that the tank light should be on to mimic outdoor light so obviously whenever its daytime have it on and knock it off at sundown? Is there anything I can do for the time being while I wait for a response?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've made green water when adding totally different pH water to established systems.
Did you add the water the shrimp came in to your tank?
Waterchanges are necessary to keep levels appropriate, but you'll never know without a test kit.The water changes will have NO effect on green water.You need to follow jrmans advice and cut the lighting down, if not turn it off for at least 3 days.
Lights out is the way I've gotten rid of green water almost as fast as I've got it.


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

And thanks for your help so far.


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I added the water they came in.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

NEVER add the water anything comes in to your tank!Check the drip acclimation sticky in freshwater forum.after properly acclimating fish/shrimp net them and place in tank.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you. I've just read the link. I simply allowed some of my water into the bag and left the bag to float for some time. Obviously not enough. Is there anything I can do now, or am I resigned to losing them to ph shock?


----------



## russi665 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry, I've just read back what I replied, and when I said "obviously not enough" I meant I haven't done enough to acclimatise, and not that I didn't leave the bag in long enough, because thats obviously irrelevant!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is too late to acclimate them properly,but keeping good water quality is still key.Without a test kit you don't know any of your levels, so a water change can't hurt.Most all fish/shrimp will do well in whatever pH we have if they can get used to it.
If the green water bothers you(probly won't make a diff to shrimp) then turn your lights off.Offer good food and get a test kit.I always test water fish/shrimp come with (and know my ph,as I NEVER buff) and acclimate time wise according to the change they need to make.
Knowing your own pH I think would be far more important than where the 10 rcs came from as they're with you now.
Most shrimp prefer a higher pH as they cotain more minerals necessary to shrimp.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Make sure that the test kit is a good liquid test kit. I and I think many on here have the API kit.
Being new to aquarium stuff I made the mistake of using test strips. The 6 in one was close but the ammonia ones were nowhere near correct.


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

You may get lucky and the seemingly lifless shrimp may be molting. I have bought shrimp before and it is some time part of there adjustment to the new tank.


----------

